# Need for Speed Hot Pursuite oder Most Wanted



## julian97 (23. November 2010)

Das Neue Need for Speed Hot Pursuite is schon cras oder ??? 
Aber Need for Speed Most Wanted is auch net schlecht. 
Was Findet ihr besser Hot Pursuite oder Most Wanted ????


----------



## gangville (23. November 2010)

hi also hot pursuit finde ich um einiges besser, weil das spiel keine story hat.
da geht das spiel sofort und der spielspaß find ich auch dort besser.
abgesehen davon ist der onlinemodus von hot pursuit viel besser und man langweilt sie so gut wie nie.


----------



## Own3r (23. November 2010)

Ich würde auch NFS Hot Pursuit nehmen, da Most Wanted schon ein bisschen alt ist und HP eine viel bessere Grafik bringt.


----------



## julian97 (23. November 2010)

abgesehen von der grafik meine ich da is es klar


----------



## Bull56 (24. November 2010)

also ich fand most wanted für seine zeit deutlich besser!-und es gab weniger bugs!


----------



## marvin96 (24. November 2010)

hei gute Frage!!!  cool naja hab zwar das hot pursuit net, aber most wanted ist für seine zeit
schon voll cool. Ich glaub hot pursuit könnte auch ein Verkaufsrekord werden.


----------



## ghostadmin (24. November 2010)

Ganz klar Most Wanted. Das neue NFS sagt mir nicht zu.


----------



## julian97 (26. November 2010)

ja ich find beide ihrgent wie geichgut


----------



## Sanger (3. Dezember 2010)

MOST WANTED hat meiner meinung nach mehr bock gemacht und der größte vorteil ist man kann seine KARRE PIMPEN....


----------



## F3IIX (3. Dezember 2010)

Hot Pursuit!

Unkomplizierter Spielspaß, sehr gute Grafik, endlich wieder selber Polizei fahren und der alten Zeiten wegen

Dieses ganze Tuning-Geiere war zwar auch spaßig, aber irgendwann auch mal genug^^


----------

